# Inputs on Quadrafire 3100 or 4300 step top - Please share your experience



## adb3 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have reviewed the owner comments/ratings on these stoves, but noted that many of them are several yrs old.  If you have a Quadrafire would you let me know about your likes/compliants?

thanks!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 2, 2010)

Bump to the top. Come on Quadrafire owners, chip in to help this fellow.


----------



## adb3 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Inferno!


----------



## ChoppingAccountant (Nov 4, 2010)

I just got a 4300 ST this summer. I have only used it a few time but I like it so far. I put more faith in the  "timer"  at the point of purchase than it should get but I still enjoy using it. What I am saying is that is you cannot depend on the timer to do everything but I think it helps increase / reduce air when reloading / cruising and you don't have to be there as much.

Overall I am still getting used to working with the stove. I hope some other Quadrafire owners will be able to add more. 

Any specific questions?


----------



## adb3 (Nov 4, 2010)

The brochure i have talks about an Auto Combustion Control, is this what you are referring to?  i asked how it worked, but the clerk at the store didn't know.  Can you tell me more about how it functions and how you "set" it?

thanks,


----------



## Pagey (Nov 4, 2010)

Someone with actual Quad experience will elaborate, but as I understand it the mechanism is used to give a lot of "primary" combustion air to the fire when lighting a fire in a cold stove.  It's on a timer so that it will cut back as the fire is established and comes to the point of relying more on "secondary" combustion air to achieve a clean burn.  From what I've read on here, it seems more marketing hype that a "make or break" point on choosing between stove models.  Quad is a good product, though, so I think you have little to worry about there.


----------



## Nate Finch (Nov 4, 2010)

My 4300 is too old to have ACC, but I've read about it, and it works like pagey said. 

The quad is a good stove, you won't ever regret the purchase.  Though really, it's just like all the other non-catalytic EPA stoves. There's really not a huge difference.  

Stove burns good.


----------



## adb3 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification!  and thanks to the Quadrafire owners for your help!


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 4, 2010)

I burn in a QF 3000 from 1987 or so.  I downloaded the manual from a 3100 ST, since that was about as close as I could find for my stove.

I noticed that there are remarkably few differences.  The ACC thing on the 3100 ST appears to be a bi-metal spring that closes the primary air down as the stove heats up.  This is something that I have to remember to do manually on my 3000.  That would appear to be the main difference, other than possible variations in the baffle design that make maintenance a little easier in the newer 3100.

That said, the QF3000 has impressed me over the past 7 years that I have owned the house that it was originally installed in, as a fine little stove.  It heats a 1,500 sq, 2 story home, quite well, when the temps dip below 10 deg F.  We are relatively well insulated, but nothing special.  

I installed the blower kit on the stove and like it.  It is not necessary, but it is an easy way to even out the first floor temperature variations.

I replaced the fire brick after 23 years of use.  It was time.  I think that is about the only maintenance that the stove itself has required.  Chimney stays relatively clean and burn times go overnight with no problems.  I have even been known to burn the dreaded PINE in it with no apparent issues, other than the death-rays that cause periods of unconsciousness on the couch for about 4 hours after things get to glowing!   ;-) 

PM me if you need the 3100 ST manual pdf...

Cheers,

B


----------



## toqua (Nov 4, 2010)

I have an old step top quad with out the air control I have to do it by hand. That said it's a good stove holds a fire all nite an keeps us warm [72-74 ] with no problem. We heat about 1500 sq feet  single level home.It's get pretty cold on the palouse with the wind that blows most of the time.I load the stove 4 times a day 5 am 12 noon 430 pm 930 pm with black locust.Every morning before I load the stove I take a couple of scoops of ash out, The reason for this is it only takes a sec an the fire is as low as it gets all day and the next reason is there is not a very bit lip to hold the ash in so if you plunk down a big split you gat ash an the floor but that just might be me.I would but one again in a heart beat but I won't need one for a long long time.Oh ya I run about 500-600 f on the lower part of the top .  Tom


----------



## adb3 (Nov 5, 2010)

super inputs! thanks very much!


----------



## cjsplitter (Nov 5, 2010)

I have the new and aproved 3100 step top. Bought three years ago it has the ACC and it works on a timer, that runs about 30min. You just put the wood in and start the timer and light the fire. As the timer runs out the damper closes slowly over the whole time. After I have a bed of coals and the primar damper have way down. I will reload the wood and start the timer on the ACC and it will give it all the air it needs till it closes and the wood is going good. That way I don't have to nurse it a long like the old ones. I have the blower unit and love it, due to all the shielding it has. The sides and back don't give off much radiant heat as does the front. I am heating 1280 sq foot double wide and went from using 1800 gals. propane to 545gals. of propane(still use it for cooking and hot water) I heat my house with 9 face cords of wood. The only thing wrong with the 3100 is the wood has to be 16-18 ins. long or it won't fit in the stove. I think the 4300 will let you use 20in. logs. My wife runs the it while I am gone to work. I work two days on two days off. The ash pan doesn't get used much for ashes, we just shovel it the front. The ash pan works great for making garlic bread in!!


----------



## richg (Nov 5, 2010)

I had a Quad 2100 last year, found it was too small and moved up to a 4300 Step Top with blower. So far it has surpassed my expectations with great heat output and long burn times.


----------

